# MVCI Resort Room Key Collection



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone else collect unique room keys from the MVCI properties they have visited? We have accumulated several over the years. I have noticed at some resorts that they just have generic cards with the MVCI logo on it, while at others we have several different versions with unique photos on them.

Here is our collection so far;

*BeachPlace Towers *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area from outside facing tower.

*Cypress Harbour *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of building with lake in foreground. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Grande Vista *(3)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with pond in forefront.

*Grande Vista *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with golf bunker in forefront. (Similar to previous one but closer to buildings).

*Grande Vista *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of the top of the lighthouse. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Harbour Lake *(2)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse building at night. Card has Horizons Orlando logo.

*Ko'Olina Beach Club* (2)
Portrait oriented photo of resort taken from across the lagoon.

*Maui Ocean Club *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of resort taken from the water. Old section only, no new towers are in the photo.

*Ocean Pointe *(3)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area located between Sailfish and Dolphin buildings. Dolphin and Cobia buildings in background.

*Surfwatch *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of High Tides Pool area with Ocean March building.


----------



## dualrated2 (May 6, 2012)

We used to snag one as well and afix magnetic tape to the back and place them on the refrigerator. As you indicated, many properties have gone to a generic card now and it's no longer something we do unless there is a picture of the resort.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 6, 2012)

We have been keeping our collection for about 7 years now.  Also keep the unique ones from all our Marriott Hotel properties.

I purchased a card reader and reprogrammed the cards to the dates of our visit.  Created a link when the card is read it takes you to a picture archive of our vacation memories.

We have about 200 now including our timeshare portfolio.


----------



## chriskre (May 7, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> We have been keeping our collection for about 7 years now.  Also keep the unique ones from all our Marriott Hotel properties.
> 
> I purchased a card reader and reprogrammed the cards to the dates of our visit.  Created a link when the card is read it takes you to a picture archive of our vacation memories.
> 
> We have about 200 now including our timeshare portfolio.



Wow. I'm majorly impressed.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 7, 2012)

After my parents passes away and I realized all the souveniers we can collect that mean little to anyone but ourselves, I've tried to make an effort to keep collecting totems of our travels to a minimum. Fortunately, we decided against collecting room keys. Some places had 'em, some didn't. I have collected and hung onto a few from Vegas, only because some feel they're collectable and could be worth something to our heirs down the road (sort of doubt it but who knows what someone values). 

Mostly I have a collection of shot glasses from the destinations we've visited. Shot glasses seem to have been a constant for many decades and are relatively easy to collect, display and, when we pass on, easy to throw out for the kids. 

I am debating the wisdom of collecting Starbucks mugs from the various city's we visit. I'll probably decide against this as the space to display the mugs could become prohibitive in a few short years and, then there's the issue of what to do with them once we're gone. Because of the popularity of Starbucks, they too could become collectable decades down the road or, the kids could use them for their own coffee or, I suppose they could easily go to someplace like Goodwill. 

I do pick up a lot of hats from various places as well as tourist t-shirts. These have utiliarian uses since I need something to cover my bald head for protection from the sun and I enjoy wearing T-shirts from various trips we've taken. The ball caps and T-shirts get a lot of use and don't just hang around the house collecting dust or requiring some sort of display to keep them from being stored away in some cabinet, never to see the light of day.


----------



## winger (May 7, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> ...
> 
> Mostly I have a collection of shot glasses from the destinations we've visited. Shot glasses seem to have been a constant for many decades and are relatively easy to collect, display and, when we pass on, easy to throw out for the kids.
> 
> ...



Card keys, yes. We've collected a few with pictures of the resorts on them.

I also mainly collect shot glasses (alot of Hard Rock Cafe ones), and occasion DW overrides that, such as our recent trip to Solvang, CA where we picked up a pair of tiny, blue wooden shoes.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 7, 2012)

Was at SurfWatch for Easter and they had the generic key cards with only Marriott's name on them.  Kids like to keep them, but there was definately nothing special about them at SurfWatch.

This has nothing to do with Marriott or key cards but one time when we checked into Disney's Vero Beach resort they had given us three or four magnetic sea turtles.  They were very nice, and I think I still have one of them.  Looked like something you could buy in the gift shop, but they were free and included a note about sea turtles and keeping your blinds closed at night.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 7, 2012)

My son used to collect them. Now the only Marriott's we've been to in the last couple of years (including our home resort Grande Vista) only give out the generic ones.  GV used to have several different scenes but not any more. Which Marriotts, if any, still give out ones with pictures on them?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2012)

NboroGirl said:


> My son used to collect them. Now the only Marriott's we've been to in the last couple of years (including our home resort Grande Vista) only give out the generic ones.  GV used to have several different scenes but not any more. Which Marriotts, if any, still give out ones with pictures on them?



I guess the resorts got tired of people like me swiping the key cards for their collections. Once you have one generic one, there is no sense swiping more. The move away from unique key cards seems to be a trend. The last unique one we got was at Surfwatch last April.


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess the resorts got tired of people like me swiping the key cards for their collections. Once you have one generic one, there is no sense swiping more. The move away from unique key cards seems to be a trend. The last unique one we got was at Surfwatch last April.


Could it be that it is cheaper to print a generic key card for all resorts now rather than individual ones with pictures of each resort?  We offered our cards back last week but they didn't even want them.

Are you only collecting key cards of where you have been mainly or do you like to collect them of all the Marriott resorts?  If the key card doesn't mean much to some of us, we could certainly help you get the collection together much faster.  Just a thought.


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

dualrated2 said:


> ......As you indicated, many properties have gone to a generic card now and it's no longer something we do unless there is a picture of the resort.



IMHO... that is EXACTLY why more and more resorts have opted for the generic cards.  An option for the resorts might be to bill the room ($2 ?) for cards not returned.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> IMHO... that is EXACTLY why more and more resorts have opted for the generic cards.  An option for the resorts might be to bill the room ($2 ?) for cards not returned.



I remember reading one time that the cards have a cost of about $0.10 each to the hotel properties, they figure they get an average of eight uses out of a single card. I however would have no problem paying $2 to keep the cards if they are worthy of being kept.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 14, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Are you only collecting key cards of where you have been mainly or do you like to collect them of all the Marriott resorts?  If the key card doesn't mean much to some of us, we could certainly help you get the collection together much faster.  Just a thought.



While I would most like to get key cards for the properties we have visited, I would be more than happy to accept cards from any property in the MVCI system. Collecting at least one from each property would be great!

If you (or anyone else) has key cards they are willing to send me, send me a PM, I would be more than happy to accept them. If anyone wants to trade for any that I have multiples of, I would be more than happy to do so.


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> ........ I however would have no problem paying $2 to keep the cards if they are worthy of being kept.



*SSSShhhh !!!!* :ignore: 

I heard that a MVCI "mole" prowls TUG and reports back to BIG Brother


----------



## amycurl (May 14, 2012)

It's funny, but just after you started this thread, I found a customized OceanWatch keycard on my night table from a stay about three years ago. Didn't unearth it enough to get a sense of what the picture was (just that it did have a picture of the resort on it.) My nightstand is a bit of an archeological dig that way.....

But I didn't see OceanWatch on the list of keycards you have, and if you're collecting, I'd be happy to send it to a good home. Just PM me.


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

There's are market place for keycards on eBay.
Take a peek:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_nkw=Hotel+keycard&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2012)

NboroGirl said:


> My son used to collect them. Now the only Marriott's we've been to in the last couple of years (including our home resort Grande Vista) only give out the generic ones.  GV used to have several different scenes but not any more. Which Marriotts, if any, still give out ones with pictures on them?



It doesn't seem like many. Our last three vacation club stays, they only provided the generic white cards with the MVCI logo on them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Could it be that it is cheaper to print a generic key card for all resorts now rather than individual ones with pictures of each resort?  We offered our cards back last week but they didn't even want them.
> 
> Are you only collecting key cards of where you have been mainly or do you like to collect them of all the Marriott resorts?  If the key card doesn't mean much to some of us, we could certainly help you get the collection together much faster.  Just a thought.



I would be willing to accept any cards that anyone doesn't want. I will even accept multiples or doubles of ones I already have that I can use to trade with others that are interested.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 3, 2012)

I just spent the afternoon cleaning out a filing cabinet because I couldn't stuff one more piece of paper in there!  Now I'm waiting on the shredder to cool itself down for the third time so I can finish up and get all this stuff out to the recycle bin.

Anyway, I found older resort-specific key cards for SurfWatch, Barony Beach, Waiohai and Crystal Shores.  Dioxide, you're welcome to them if you want them.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 3, 2012)

I use them as part of out scrapbook mementos..but I would be interested to know how you get a card reader to link to pictures...that would be cool. IT is fun to see our rooms on cruisesor remember where we stayed. The Disney one are good.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 3, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I just spent the afternoon cleaning out a filing cabinet because I couldn't stuff one more piece of paper in there!  Now I'm waiting on the shredder to cool itself down for the third time so I can finish up and get all this stuff out to the recycle bin.
> 
> Anyway, I found older resort-specific key cards for SurfWatch, Barony Beach, Waiohai and Crystal Shores.  Dioxide, you're welcome to them if you want them.



Thanks Sue, I appreciate this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Updated Collection*

Thanks to several other Tuggers, my collection has expanded.

*BeachPlace Towers*	 (2)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area from outside facing tower.

*Cypress Harbour *(1)
Portrait oriented photo of building with lake in foreground. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Grande Vista *(3)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with pond in forefront.

*Grande Vista *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with golf bunker in forefront. (Similar to previous one but closer to buildings).

*Grande Vista *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of the top of the lighthouse. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Harbour Lake *(2)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse building at night. Card has Horizons Orlando logo.

*Ko'Olina Beach Club *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of resort taken from across the lagoon.

*Maui Ocean Club *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of resort taken from the water. Old section only, no new towers are in the photo.

*Ocean Pointe *(3)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area located between Sailfish and Dolphin buildings. Dolphin and Cobia buildings in background.

*Surfwatch *(2)
Portrait oriented photo of High Tides Pool area with Ocean March building. Has blue bar at the bottom with the MVCI Surfwatch log in white on it.

*Surfwatch* (1)
Like one above except that blue bar is missing and logo is in black with childrens spashpad beside pool is visable.

*Surfwatch *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of Aderondac chairs on beach. Has offer for complientary signature Surfwatch mug that takes up 1/3 or key card.

*St Kitts Beach Club *(1)
Landscape oriented photo of pool area and beach with Carribbean Sea in the background.

*Crystal Shores *(1)
Portrait oriented photo of resort taken from the gulf.

*Waiohai Beach Club *(1)
Landscape oriented photo taken of beach with resort buildings on right.

*Barony Beach Club* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of pool with building in back.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dioxide,

PM me your snail mail. I've got two different ones from MFC and a neat one from Grand Flora. I also have a few extra Ocean Pointe ones that you seem to already have.


----------



## jont (Jul 13, 2012)

Dioxide

Your post has inspired me to rummage through my desk and find my own key collection.I have duplicates of Newport Coast, Fairway Villas, Aruba Ocean Club and Doral. I would be interested in trading these for some of your doubles to help me fill in the gaps in my collection. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks to the kindness of several Tuggers willing to send me key cards they didn't want or willing to trade with me, my collection has grown. Still looking for any unique ones. Willing to trade. PM me if you have any or want any that I have multiples of.

*Aruba Ocean Club* (1)
Photo of pool area taken from high elevation (high floor room or roof top) with the sea in the background.

*Barony Beach Club* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of pool with building in back.

*BeachPlace Towers* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area from outside facing tower.

*Crystal Shores* (1)
Portrait oriented image of original developers conceptual rendering from a perspective taken from the gulf.

*Cypress Harbour* (2)
Portrait oriented photo of building with lake in foreground. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Frenchman's Cove* (1)
Portrait oriented photo take from the water with buildings of Frenchman's cove. Has blue bar at the bottom with the MVCI Frenchman's Cove logo in white on it.

*Frenchman's Cove* (1)
Portrait oriented photo take from the water with buildings of Frenchman's cove. Has $100 preview off printed on front.

*Frenchman's Cove* (1)
Key card has Frenchman's Cove and Frenchman's Reef & Morning Star logos at bottom. Background is photo taken from pool that appears to be at hotel. Key card has verbiage to pick up complementary welcome gift printed on front.

*Grande Ocean* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of building taken in evening with blue bar at the bottom with the MVCI Grande Ocean log in white on it.

*Grande Ocean* (1)
Landscape oriented photo of pool area. Has offer for complementary signature Grande Ocean mug that takes up 2/3 or key card.

*Grande Vista* (3)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with pond in forefront.

*Grande Vista* (1)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse section and lighthouse. Taken from across golf course with golf bunker in forefront. (Similar to previous one but closer to buildings).

*Grande Vista* (5)
Portrait oriented photo of the top of the lighthouse. Card has "Owner" printed on front.

*Harbour Lake* (2)
Landscape oriented photo of main clubhouse building at night. Card has Horizons Orlando logo.

*Ko'Olina Beach Club* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of resort taken from across the lagoon.

*Maui Ocean Club* (1)
Landscape oriented photo of resort taken from the water. Old section only, no new towers are in the photo.

*Newport Coast* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of "bell tower" with crescent sand beach and ocean of the coastline in the background.

*Ocean Pointe* (6)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area located between Sailfish and Dolphin buildings. Dolphin and Cobia buildings in background.

*Ocean Watch* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of Conch building taken from the lower ocean front pool area.

*St Kitts Beach Club* (1)
Landscape oriented photo of pool area and beach with Caribbean Sea in the background.

*Surfwatch* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of High Tides Pool area with Ocean March building. Has blue bar at the bottom with the MVCI Surfwatch logo in white on it.

*Surfwatch* (1)
Like one above except that blue bar is missing and logo is in black with children's spashpad beside pool is visible.

*Surfwatch* (1)
Landscape oriented photo of Aderondac chairs on beach. Has offer for complementary signature Surfwatch mug that takes up 2/3 or key card.

*Villas at Doral* (1)
Portrait oriented photo of pool area with building in background.

*Waiohai Beach Club* (1)
Landscape oriented photo taken of beach with resort buildings on right.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2014)

We did save our keys but it seems most places we have gone recently have generic keys


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> We did save our keys but it seems most places we have gone recently have generic keys



Same experience here. For the past two or three years or so. The only way I am finding new ones that I don't have is the kindness of other Tuggers and trading.


----------

